# Sony Ericsson Text Message Alert



## sbussy89 (Aug 26, 2007)

I just got a sony ericsson W580i. For a few days, every time I got a text message an alert would pop up saying who the message was from and asking me if I wanted to read it or ignore it for now. For some reason, recently every time I get a new text message this alert doesn't come up; it just puts the little envelope at the top of the screen and I have to go through the menus to the inbox to get to my new message. Does anyone know how to get this alert back or why it may have disappeared?

Update: turning the phone off and back on brings the notifications back, but only for the first few messages I receive. After that, they go away again. I also deleted all of the messages in my inbox and sent messages folders, but this did not help.


----------



## jb313 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey :wave:
Iv got exactly the same problem..! so annoying! iv got the k770i. can anyone help?


----------



## Broxi1981 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a sony ericsson w395, and everytime I send a text message the phone then plays the ringtone I have set as my incoming alert.

How can i turn this off?


----------



## Gaga007 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Guys, i have the sony ericsson k530i and i am facing the same problem here. :upset:
Text message alert is not working fine. If any one of you have got the solution to the problem please share...


----------

